# Cedar Point's Halloweekends



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Oh yeah*

We live about 3 hrs. away and go often.....its our fav. park but we have not been in Oct. the last 5 years. Cool vid here...>>>PointBuzz - Go behind the scenes of Cedar Point's Club Blood


----------



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

I live about 3 hrs away too bozz!

i havent been but i've heard its really awesome...


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the video... that makes me even MORE excited for the weekend!


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

This year's halloweekends was done really well.
The usual spookiness ensued, as well as a few new additions.
The corn maze that was added was very good. The actors blended in really well with the corn, and were trained to be pretty creepy.... i don't know if the long line justified the attraction though.

the one that i really enjoyed was the new 'club blood'... it was very atmospheric, and the actors were very aggressive. I'm a youth mentor, and one of the 16 year old girls that went with our group ended up crying by the end of it.
it was done very well.

In addition to the new attractions, Cedar point also features many 'fright zones', which are areas of the park that have dressed up actors running about. They also have multiple other haunted houses throughout the park.

With the late night hours, the great rides, the haunted houses, and the fantastic scare zones... i would HIGHLY recommend this as a halloween attraction.


----------

